# Google- Diagnosed with Celiac Disease? How Lucky You Are! By Danna Korn - Celiac.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Diagnosed with Celiac Disease? How Lucky You Are! By Danna Korn**Celiac.com*Many are told they have â€œ*irritable bowel syndrome*,â€ fibromyalgia, or chronic fatigue syndromeâ€"and that there's nothing that can be done for them. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

